# installing IPA's on an iPod Touch 2.1.1, using PowerPC?



## Q-Kid-Kowalsky (Aug 3, 2008)

So, how do I install IPA apps to my iPod Touch using my PowerPC. I DONT HAVE INTEL! Sorry, and thanks to anyone for help!


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

will quickpwn work for u, if so let me know then i can help you out.


----------



## Q-Kid-Kowalsky (Aug 3, 2008)

doubles87 said:


> will quickpwn work for u, if so let me know then i can help you out.


im not sure, i just know i was using pwnage. and, sorry. I forgot, we DO have an intel mac. I was thinking of My computer, the ppc. But my dads is intel.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pwnage and Quickpwn are both good, Quickpwn is faster but has less options (no custom bootlogos, and installs both Cydia and Installer) 

I used quickpwn but might use pwnage later but basically how it works is.

Jailbreak using Pwnage or Quickpwn (iClarified - Apple News and Tutorials if you dont know the steps) Very simple. 

After that is done you need to go into Cydia and Download OpenSSH and Toggle SSH. (After all this is done you have to click Toggle SSH and disable it or it wil eat your battery)

Get a program called Fugu and install then run it. Put in the IP of your connection where you use wifi (aka your home, IP is in settings, click the blue arrow for it)

Host is called root and your password should be alpine

When you connect, take these steps:
1) Using SSH, navigate to the folder: "/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MobileInstallation.framework" (winscp)
NOTE: MobileInstallation.framework is a FOLDER!
2) Backup the file "MobileInstallation" file from the directory above
3) Copy the patched MobileInstallation file over to "/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MobileInstallation.framework"
4) Set permissions to that new file to 775 
5) Remove file : /private/var/mobile/Library/Caches/com.apple.mobile.installation.plist else you won't be able to see Cydia apps
5) Reboot your iPhone - IMPORTANT! Otherwise Apps will not install!
6) Restart iTunes
7) Double click IPA files so they appear in iTunes and synchronize
8) Enjoy the app or game 

Hope this works, I LOVE IT!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I think you missed a couple steps.

6) Navigate to "/private/var/mobile/"
7) Set permissions to the folder "Applications" to 777
Note: Make sure recursive is checked (meaning it sets all files within the folder to 777)
8) Navigate into the "/private/var/mobile/applications/" folder.
9) Create a "Documents" folder in the "/private/var/mobile/applications/" folder.
10) Set the permission to 777
11) Navigate to the root level.
12) Navigate into the "/Applications/" folder.
13) Create a "Documents" folder in the "/Applications/" folder. Set permission to 777
12) Reboot your iPhone - IMPORTANT! Otherwise Apps will not install!
13) Restart iTunes
14) Download one OFFICIAL App from the app store on your device (Remote is good).

These are the instructions I used for my iPhone 3G. When I updated to 2.1, I didn't have to delete that plist file or reinstall any of my apps.. everything worked as it should, Installer and Cydia showed up fine.

Unless 2.1.1 is slightly different for the Touch?


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

When did 2.1.1 release? iTunes says my 2.1 is the current version.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

kb244 said:


> When did 2.1.1 release? iTunes says my 2.1 is the current version.


Oh I get it.

2.1.1 is the firmware on the newest iPod that just got announced...

Which unfortunately is not able to be jail broken at this time since not only is the firmware different but the hardware is too. (thus why the folks at QuickPwn said they weren't able to do it yet).

Additional information


> Unfortunately, it looks like the current form of Pwnage won't work with the new iPod touch (n72ap).
> The device has a new GID key (I assume this is because it uses a different processor; the S5L8720x, rather than the S5L8900 used in the first iPod touch, iPhone and iPhone 3G), which means that none of the system images can be decrypted.
> Each image contains a KBAG tag which is 0x20 long (32 bytes) that is decrypted by the hardware AES engine, then the resulting keys are used to decrypt the image itself.
> Since the GID key differs from every other device, you can only decrypt KBAG tag data using n72ap itself.
> ...


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

kloan said:


> I think you missed a couple steps.
> 
> 6) Navigate to "/private/var/mobile/"
> 7) Set permissions to the folder "Applications" to 777
> ...


My directions worked perfectly for me, and im a newbie to this so goes to show that its simple and fine. Your call though you can try the other provided steps if you want but my 3G is working fine. 

I missed the part that its a Touch tho, i dont think it will be different tho, as long as your on 2.X


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

doubles87 said:


> My directions worked perfectly for me, and im a newbie to this so goes to show that its simple and fine. Your call though you can try the other provided steps if you want but my 3G is working fine.
> 
> I missed the part that its a Touch tho, i dont think it will be different tho, as long as your on 2.X


You have an iPhone though, not the iPod Touch that just came out this year (which is what the OP is talking about).

The latest touch (that one with the volume control and built in speaker...) is not jail breakable right now.


----------



## Q-Kid-Kowalsky (Aug 3, 2008)

Okay, MY iWhatever is an iPod Touch, the old one, with 2.1.1 firmware


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

If you downgrade to 2.1 you can jailbreak..


----------



## Q-Kid-Kowalsky (Aug 3, 2008)

kloan said:


> If you downgrade to 2.1 you can jailbreak..


we started at iPod touch firmware 1.x. We used Pwnage to jaibreak to 2.0. we then upgraded to 2.1.1. How do we install IPA's on the iPod TOUCH on an intel machine? or a powerpc?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

The instructions have already been posted.

I haven't read anywhere that says you can Jailbreak 2.1.1 yet. You will need 2.1 to do anything with it.

Try asking for help at ModMyi. It's better for more specific info, since the site is pretty much dedicated to hacks for the iPhone (and Touch).


----------



## Q-Kid-Kowalsky (Aug 3, 2008)

okay. we have a problem. okay. so, we used pwnage at first, got 2.0 on it. then upgraded to 2.1.1. Now, we realized cydia and installer werent on it. So, we thought it was cuz 2.1.1 deletes cydia. so, what we did was we redid it using pwnage, saying that we had already used it. so, it didnt tell us how to put it in recovery mode. After, we tried to restore it IN ITUNES. it said that it could not be restored. So, we tried it saying we have never used pwnage. so, it put it into DFU mode. So, we restored again, IN ITUNES, and it still would not restore. So, right now, we are restoring it not using option-click "Restore". It restored. Any advice now? Wait, nope, it did not work. Error Code 1600 please help. How can I do this and it will work?


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

Q-Kid-Kowalsky said:


> okay. we have a problem. okay. so, we used pwnage at first, got 2.0 on it. then upgraded to 2.1.1. Now, we realized cydia and installer werent on it. So, we thought it was cuz 2.1.1 deletes cydia. so, what we did was we redid it using pwnage, saying that we had already used it. so, it didnt tell us how to put it in recovery mode. After, we tried to restore it IN ITUNES. it said that it could not be restored. So, we tried it saying we have never used pwnage. so, it put it into DFU mode. So, we restored again, IN ITUNES, and it still would not restore. So, right now, we are restoring it not using option-click "Restore". It restored. Any advice now? Wait, nope, it did not work. Error Code 1600 please help. How can I do this and it will work?


I'm just wondering how you're getting 2.1.1 on an older ipod Touch. I can't get anything higher than 2.1 on mine, unless its the ipod that came out on the 9th of September, and as we already confirmed jailbreaking those does not work (different firmware, different hardware).


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I was wondering the same thing... but I decided to give up on this thread instead.


----------



## Q-Kid-Kowalsky (Aug 3, 2008)

okay, maybe its not 2.1.1. I don't know. its my dads ipod, and he doesn't let me touch it (get it, touch). And, I havent been looking in itunes. But, i thought I heard him say 2.1.1.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

Q-Kid-Kowalsky said:


> okay, maybe its not 2.1.1. I don't know. its my dads ipod, and he doesn't let me touch it (get it, touch). And, I havent been looking in itunes. But, i thought I heard him say 2.1.1.


Click Settings
Then General
Then About
Down near the middle says "Version".


----------



## Q-Kid-Kowalsky (Aug 3, 2008)

okay. 2.1


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

Q-Kid-Kowalsky said:


> okay. 2.1



Well like others were saying the steps are relatively simple. I remember when I first jailbroke mine (2.0.2) about a week back I used PwnageTool and downloaded a copy of the 2.0.2 firmware (I already had 2.0.2, but pwnagetool requires a firmware in order to generate a custom version). 

I started it up, pointed it to the firmware, it built the custom firmware, told me the on screen instructions to set it into DFU mode. Then when I used iTunes (at the time I had iTunes 7) I held down the alt button then clicked the restore button, picked the new custom firmware. I let it apply and reboot and such, and it was good to go. 

When QuickPwn came out for windows and I had updated to 2.1 already, I used that in windows with iTunes installed, and it was pretty much automatic and finished without even opening iTunes. 

So not really sure where you're hitting the snag, unless you are probably skipping some of the steps.


----------



## Q-Kid-Kowalsky (Aug 3, 2008)

kb244 said:


> So not really sure where you're hitting the snag, unless you are probably skipping some of the steps.


Okay. We figured out why it isnt working: We unlocked it. We didnt realize the next step, and we skipped a LOT of steps, which is everything we wanted to do (install games using Cydia). We updated it (without knowing we skipped steps) to version 2.1. We believe that this deleted Cydia and/or the Installer.app. So, we tried numerous times(without realizing cydia was not there and that cydia was needed) to allow a IPA to load. It always said that it could not be verified (for any that want to know, we used tetris). So, we now cannot (or atleast dont know how) to downgrade to 2.0. So, yes, I guess we skipped a couple steps.


----------

